# Oak, should I



## harleydmn (Oct 17, 2013)

Doing my first fruit port. I am attempting a chocolate blueberry, it's in the secondary right now. Should I oak this, not sure if it be good or not.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 17, 2013)

For whatever it's worth, my blueberry port is sitting on some medium French cubes.


----------



## harleydmn (Oct 18, 2013)

Guess I will go ahead an add some. I have med. toasted Hungarian chips


----------



## seth8530 (Oct 18, 2013)

I like Hungarian.. I prefer cubes over chips.. But I think Hungarian oak is good stuff eh.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 18, 2013)

seth8530 said:


> I like Hungarian.. I prefer cubes over chips.. But I think Hungarian oak is good stuff eh.



It's a mood thing for me. I like both French and Hungarian, but some wines just seem to want one or the other in my head. Or maybe that's just the voices...


----------



## JohnT (Oct 18, 2013)

Everything tastes better oaked (IMHO). 

I too would suggest a med toast Hungarian oak, but get the biggest size oak that is practicle. The bigger the oak, the better the flavor extraction.


----------



## harleydmn (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm convinced now to go with it. Thanks everyone


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 18, 2013)

JohnT said:


> Everything tastes better oaked (IMHO).



Maybe someone can send you some oaked Welches.


----------



## JohnT (Oct 18, 2013)

Boatboy24 said:


> Maybe someone can send you some oaked Welches.


 

LOL.... This violates my rule.. The wine should cost more than the oak!
Rule number two is.. you can't pollish a turd.


----------



## novalou (Oct 18, 2013)

JohnT said:


> LOL.... This violates my rule.. The wine should cost more than the oak! Rule number two is.. you can't pollish a turd.



I sure hope you can polish a turd. I'm oaking one right now!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 18, 2013)

JohnT said:


> LOL.... This violates my rule.. The wine should cost more than the oak!
> Rule number two is.. you can't pollish a turd.



I don't know, John. I've come across some pretty shiny turds.


----------

